# إستفسار مهندس ميكانيكا يريد ان يكون مهندس طيار



## khaledzaky (6 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إخواني مهندسي و فني المنتدى أرجو الأستفسار أنا أعرف كثرة و تكرار الإسفسارات في المنتدى نظرا لمطالعة به و لكن تحملوني
أولا إجعلوني أعرف نفسي انا خالد زكي مهندس ميكانيكا نفسي أشتغل مهندس صيانة طيران AME
و حد يعرف كليات في أمريكا أو إنجلترا تزودني بالشهاده + رخص مزاولة المهنة لأكون خلال سنتين مهندس ميكانيكا مرخص له العمل ولا انا لأني معي بكلريوس يكفيني الرخص المزاولة
وما أعلى و أقوى هذه الرخص في مجال power plant (engines hydroulic) any thing except frame or i can get them both 
و انا مصري هل أخذ faa or easa
و طبعا كل بيد الله لاكن العمل و المرتبات إه أخبارها خاصة إني معييش وسطة 
وشكرا و للحديث بقية​


----------



## khaledzaky (7 مايو 2010)

*هو في إيه يا شباب ده سؤال عادي جدا جدا و في ثواب مساعدة أخ ليكم*


----------

